# Meet the 50 gallon



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

So this is the 50 gallon that through my dad "getting bored" and liveaquaria messing up my order things haven't gone as planned lol










It has
4 sword tails (2 male 2 female)
4 Male guppies
3 Dwarf Gouramis (one is a suspected female)
4 Buenos Aires Tetra
4 White Skirt Tetra
10 Otos
8 Black Neon Tetra
4 Nerite Snails

One hell of a list lol
The gouramis, Buenos Aires, and White Skirts were added when I was out of town and my dad got bored. The guppies came out of a smaller tank in my daughters room that I discovered I kept forgetting about because she isn't here. The swordtails were supposed to be platys but liveaquaria sent me the wrong fish. 
So yea very little went as planned but everyone lives peacefully unless one of the gouramis invades the others space and then it's just a little chase no outright attacks.

I do have a very eggy oto (or maybe it's just super chubby lol)

















Next to a normal oto









One of the swordtails was looking suspiciously pregnant and today she looked much slimmer so in a couple days we may see babies if they survive the other fish. The guppies will go back in to their old tank when my daughter gets back and the gouramis are moving somewhere I'm just not sure where yet because I really wanted two pearl gouramis for this tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Very, very nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------

